# San Antonio Open 2014



## Lazer (Aug 19, 2014)

San Antonio Open 2014 will take place in San Antonio, Texas on October 11, 2014.

Organizers: Mike Elliot, Casey Pernsteiner
Delegate: Casey Pernsteiner
WCA Page
Competition Website
Facebook Event

15315 Huebner Rd, San Antonio, Texas

*There is a limit of 35 competitors for this competition.*

EVENTS:

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - Combined Final
3x3 One Handed - 2 rounds
Pyraminx - Combined Final
3x3 Blind - 1 round


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am really considering going to this competition. It is most likely that I will go if Cory's doesn't work out for the week after.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought I wouldn't be able to make it because of a football game but if I can convince the band director to allow me to arrive at the stadium because this is technically a rare event. I don't know see if I can make it.


----------



## Lazer (Sep 1, 2014)

Registration is open and filling up fast! If you want to reserve your spot, you better do it soon!


----------



## Lazer (Oct 12, 2014)

Today was another successful competition! Thank you to everybody who came out and competed and all of our volunteers. We couldn't have done it without you!

On a side note, there were a few items left at the venue. A watch, hat, pyraminx, and 3x3. If you happened to leave any of these, please contact me using either Facebook or the contact form on the competition website and we will arrange getting it back to you.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2014)

Result reference until they're entered into the database: Click Me!


----------



## Dyys (Nov 4, 2014)

Was there. Amazing comp!


----------

